# www.tarantulasbristol.co.uk



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Has anybody ever used Home - Spider Shop - Tarantulas Bristol. I like their website design and their prices aren't too bad.

I'd like to hear from someone who's used them before as I'm always cautious on new sites...




Thanks in advance : victory:


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

I haven't try 'em personally. But as long as you pay with visa or mastercard especially credit cards you could get your moneyback easily via chargeback scheme if things go awfully wrong..


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well they've got a paypal option at the checkout, so I assume I'd be covered in that case.

I'm tempted but cautious still, got a lot of problems trusting when I can't see the actual product if you know what I mean :whistling2:


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

I have never used them myself, but I was just viewing their website on my phone and there is an annoying facebook window that keeps poping up at the side, so that put me off.
I did however just manage to see a couple of spiders past the pop up that took my fancie :mf_dribble:
Prices looked average/good from what I could see.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

yeah, I've just had a look on their facebook page aswell.

They seem active and have 5 star ratings from several customers...

Might have to give em a bash :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

If i remember rightly they got in trouble for not using their own photos and trying to pass themself off as TSS


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

selina20 said:


> If i remember rightly they got in trouble for not using their own photos and trying to pass themself off as TSS


ah just as I was starting to think about buying from them.... a spanner in the works :lol2:


----------



## SeaMilk (Aug 5, 2013)

I have ordered from them before no problems at all :2thumb:


----------



## pauln (Jan 24, 2007)

I have used them and they have been excellent, they communicated very well, delivered exactly when stated and the spider I bought was perfect.


----------



## kwacky (Feb 25, 2013)

I've used them and got some good stuff from there. No problems recommending them. 

If you follow them on facebook they do regular offers.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

SeaMilk said:


> I have ordered from them before no problems at all :2thumb:





pauln said:


> I have used them and they have been excellent, they communicated very well, delivered exactly when stated and the spider I bought was perfect.





kwacky said:


> I've used them and got some good stuff from there. No problems recommending them.
> 
> If you follow them on facebook they do regular offers.


^ Thats what I was hoping to see!! :2thumb:

Might just have to splash some cash now then!


----------



## DrummyGooders (Aug 18, 2013)

I got an order from them recently. A set of 3 tongs / tweezers, an A.Versi L2 sling and a N.Chromatus sling. The N.C was DOA sadly but they were very adamant about replacing it so can't fault them for customer service and comms. The versi is now the tiny little jewel of my small but growing collection. Love it so much!


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

The only concern I had was because I plan to buy T's and glass enclosures. I'm a little worried about them being packaged together incase I end up with DOA. 

I did contact them though and they got back to me saying that they will replace/refund any DOAs.... Can't fault em for that :no1:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I've just ordered from them.

I've ordered 2 x pipettes because I've lost the 10 I bought last year....
a 10x10x10cm Glass Tank
And a 2cm Legspan B.Smithi 

Fingers crossed it all gets delivered in one piece : victory:


----------



## asiletto (Dec 20, 2013)

I have just received my order from TarantulasBristol (Psalmopoeus cambridgei and Lasiodora parahybana slings), excellent service and very quick and kind email responses, good prices.

Recommended!


----------

